# Sink / drain cover



## Hoppie 1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi first time on this site can any one help I am looking for the rail that fits on the sink unit so you can use the sink / drain cover as a work top 

John


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoppie 1 said:


> Hi first time on this site can any one help I am looking for the rail that fits on the sink unit so you can use the sink / drain cover as a work top
> 
> John


We have a 2007 Autotrail Tracker but the sink cover/worktop fits into the sink itself and onto a ledge moulded in. I presume that ours isn't the one you are seeking.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoppie 1 said:


> Hi first time on this site can any one help I am looking for the rail that fits on the sink unit so you can use the sink / drain cover as a work top
> 
> John


Welcome to the site John, your not from Lincolnshire are you?


----------

